# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner > Art Design >  >  [VIDEO] Love This World

## BlakeE45

I just stumbled upon the art section here on DV.  :smiley: 



This was a personal, non-client project done "just 'cause". 

_Please watch in 720p HD._

----------


## Sozu

Very nice done!  :smiley:  After Effects right(i see VC's earth zoom and OF)?  ::D: 
I loved the colors, the music, the smooth moves, the clips in end, the idea.. everything!
You done a very great job

----------


## BlakeE45

Thanks! Yes, OF was used, and Andrew was the teacher of the zoom effect.  :smiley:

----------

